# Personal best archery buck



## Wallijig (Nov 16, 2015)

Got him with my bow Saturday morning 20yrds. Only had to track him about a foot.


----------



## earl60446 (Nov 16, 2015)

Thats a goodun, congrats
Tim


----------



## Jim (Nov 16, 2015)

Wow, Nice buck!

Congrats man!


----------



## overboard (Nov 16, 2015)

AGAIN, NICE BUCK! =D> 
(GRIZZLEY on WC)


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Nov 16, 2015)

Studmiffin


----------



## overboard (Nov 16, 2015)

Hey Wallijig, didn't you post about a PB walleye also this year? You're on a roll! 
HUMMM, 2 mounts? :lol:


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 16, 2015)

overboard said:


> Hey Wallijig, didn't you post about a PB walleye also this year? You're on a roll!
> HUMMM, 2 mounts? :lol:



Yes I caught a 33 1/4" walleye about month ago I released that to play with another day.
Guess getting nice fish and deer, just some of the perks living in SD.


----------



## JMichael (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice rack.


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 19, 2015)

Taxidermist did rough measurement to estimate what he scored. He figured it would be around 150"-153".


----------



## Jim (Nov 20, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## juggernot (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice buck and nice shot!


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 9, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## Kismet (Jan 9, 2016)

His rack appears to be symmetrical. That's amazing considering how many tines he has. Do you count the forked tine as one or two? Is he a ten or 12?

Really nice deer.

=D> 

South Dakota? Deer? Fishes? Tell me about the pheasants...gazillions of pheasants, blackening the skies, clearing the fields, stopping traffic as they cross the highway...tell me legends of the pheasants. :mrgreen:


----------

